
Show HN: DIY The Un-Spillable Tray Craft for KIDS - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/JZWFKcKJXOs
======
fraoulitsa
Hi, I am a stay at home mum of twins & previously a scientist . I spend many
hours trying to teach my twins through play and the part I struggled the most,
is the long preparations before an activity.

I decided to take matters on my own hands and create what I was looking for:
Quick videos, engaging for young audience (2–7 Year Olds) with easy science
activities that use household items. All activities are educational and fun
for young kids. At the end of the videos, I give explanations for the science
behind the activity and ideas to extend it.

Please check it out and let me know what you think! Thank you

